# Black Jeans eggs without a male present



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello,

I have a supossed(sp.) pair of black jeans. I have them for more than an half year and I have never heard calling. I once had eggs from them but they were not fertille. I thought they laid eggs because of the calling from a male colon in a surrounding tank. Well i don't have any male pumilio's anymore and three days ago I moved the BJ to a new big tank with 2 bicolors also.

Then it happened! yesterday I found a cluth of eggs in a bromeliad high in the tank!!
I don't have a clue why?? Here are some things I can think of!

- Never heard calling!
- 1 frog is twice the size of the other and this one looks like a female the other is quite smaller and looks more like a male 
- Temps in new tank are slightly higher
- Humidity is the same
- They have company of 2 bicolors but the tank is big enough

Can't see if they are fertille so I'll have to wait...
What do you ppl think? Do I have a male in the end or some other reason for two females to lay eggs?

Tell mE!!

grtz Dennis Molenaar


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

DenZ0r said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a supossed(sp.) pair of black jeans. I have them for more than an half year and I have never heard calling. I once had eggs from them but they were not fertille. I thought they laid eggs because of the calling from a male colon in a surrounding tank. Well i don't have any male pumilio's anymore and three days ago I moved the BJ to a new big tank with 2 bicolors also.
> 
> ...



Either you have a 1.1 on your Black Jeans or your male bicolor and female Black Jean mated.

What size tank is it?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Females can & do lay without a male present in the tank. Not unheard of.

_EDIT - I have seen eggs laid while transporting frogs in a cooler. Each frog was in it's own container, and when the vendor pulled the containers out at the show his female lamasi had laid eggs in the container. There were males in the same cooler - just in separate containers._


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Melissa pretty much echoes my thoughts. Its also not unusual for higher loads of stress to cause the frogs to breed. I imagine that a female could even lay for this same reason without a male present. And in the end there is still the chance that you do have a male and you've just never heard it call.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You are right about stress causing an animal to breed. It isn't uncommon in the plant & animal kingdom for them to put all their energy into reproducing when under stress. 

Orchids are a good example. 

Not that everything is the same between plants & animals but I have read that & seen it with my frogs. Stressed females will lay a clutch and die a few days later. 



jubjub47 said:


> Melissa pretty much echoes my thoughts. Its also not unusual for higher loads of stress to cause the frogs to breed. I imagine that a female could even lay for this same reason without a male present. And in the end there is still the chance that you do have a male and you've just never heard it call.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

female will deposit unfertelized ova from tiem to time as stated above due to tress, but moreoften is because they have been cycled, mentally or are conditioned to so by nature, this happens all the tiem with reptiles, especially snakes and even birds.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I will retract what I said... apparently I am an idiot, I received negative feedback. So stupid.


----------

